# Mclaren, Wtf



## Malersh (May 19, 2005)

Oh My God. I've just heard the news about McLaren, and as a lifelong McLaren fan I'm reeling. This is so unjust. I would say you could throw almost any insult at Ron Dennis apart from liar. He is one of the only men in the F1 paddock who has always said it as it is. He says that they didn't use the Ferrari information and looking at the press conference and the emotion in his face and voice I believe him.

To think of Jean Todt and Luca this evening makes me sick. Ferrari have deliberately and flamboyantly edged to the very edge of the envelope on the rules so many times and stepped over a number of times, and never had anything a 1/100th of this thrown at them. Max deserves to lose his job, and if McLaren set up an aid fund to get the $100m I'll sign up.

Disgusted.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Malersh said:


> Oh My God. I've just heard the news about McLaren, and as a lifelong McLaren fan I'm reeling. This is so unjust. I would say you could throw almost any insult at Ron Dennis apart from liar. He is one of the only men in the F1 paddock who has always said it as it is. He says that they didn't use the Ferrari information and looking at the press conference and the emotion in his face and voice I believe him.
> 
> To think of Jean Todt and Luca this evening makes me sick. Ferrari have deliberately and flamboyantly edged to the very edge of the envelope on the rules so many times and stepped over a number of times, and never had anything a 1/100th of this thrown at them. Max deserves to lose his job, and if McLaren set up an aid fund to get the $100m I'll sign up.
> 
> Disgusted.


dont think tey will need the money mate....

Have you had a look on the F1 thread BTW?


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I am disgusted about this too. The drivers are paid from the constructors' points, so I don't know where they're going to find the money from for that.

This is potentially the beginning of the end of McLaren as a financial entity.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats happened?









(







Kidding)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

perhaps this can be the "alternative" f1 thread.....ironic eh?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I smell foul deeds to beat McLaren any way possible, and it stinks, stinks, stinks


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*COME ON LEWIS.................SHOW THE !!!!!!!*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's a lot more interesting than the "races".









I hope it is the end of McClaren and the the end of Ferrari and then the end of F1







More free screen time for footie.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And I thought is was me that was supposed to be loopy.









I say stuff Ferrari because I hate the and happy to give that well considered and rational opinion


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well at the end of the day it's got more people talking about F1, however they had the documents which didn't belong to them.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe, but it's the how's, the why's, and the therefore's that count here.

Were they just leaked!!??

IMO, Ferrari would do *ANYTHING* to scupper McLaren, and I hate the !!!!!!

*I've ALWAYS hated Ferrari!!!!*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*LEWIS FOR CHAMP!!!!*










Ferrari can take off to hell!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> Were they just leaked!!??


I don't think so, however I don't you will ever find an answer to this one









But I still go back to my origanal post, they had the documents and the best thing they could have done is gone straight to F1 with these


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

only dick heads drive Ferrari


----------



## Malersh (May 19, 2005)

I'm feeling a bit calmer now, the blood pressure has gone down.









But in the cold light of day the situation is just strange. Why fine them all that money and all the constructors points when there is no proof that they even used the Ferrari tech? Remember a little while ago two teams had *hidden secret fuel tanks*!! That was just taking the Mickey, but from memory they got a race suspension.

And sorry to anyone who throught this should have been in the main F1 thread - when I wrote the post I wasn't thinking too carefully about the right place to put it. I sometimes wonder if I will ever master forum etiquette.









And Griff - I'm with you on everything you say. I believe despite everything F1 is too strong for the b*tds in charge to kill, but by god to they try! Come on Lewis AND Alonso!!! (I believe he's a good guy too!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Maybe, but it's the how's, the why's, and the therefore's that count here.


No its not, its simple..McL had secret sensitive competitor information and diddnt disclose it, it was found out...

They have now found out the consequences of their actions.....

Whatever you think of Ferrari you have now been shown that McLoo-runs are capable of the same deceit that your accusing Ferrari of

How is that defensible? Why don't you think they have done anything worth a punishment?

Other than irrational hatred and prejudice of course...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ah yes...where would we be without "irrational hatred and prejudice"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

does anyone think that F1 is 'clean'?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> does anyone think that F1 is 'clean'?


What with all the money and prestige?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > Maybe, but it's the how's, the why's, and the therefore's that count here.
> 
> 
> No its not, its simple..McL had secret sensitive competitor information and diddnt disclose it, it was found out...
> ...


You're right of course Jason


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i see a pattern here i think griff


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> i see a pattern here i think griff


Good, I thought it was just me and deja vu


----------

